# Please give me the lowdown on Tissot quality



## 2taall

How does Tissot do in quality? Do the watches feel solid and hold up well? How are the bracelets? Any complaints about Tissot?

I know they won't be perfect for a 300-500 dollar watch, but I do definitely want something with quality to it.


----------



## jimbo123

2taall said:


> How does Tissot do in quality? Do the watches feel solid and hold up well? How are the bracelets? Any complaints about Tissot?
> 
> I know they won't be perfect for a 300-500 dollar watch, but I do definitely want something with quality to it.


- With their automatics, they use a movement that you could get with much more expensive watches.
- The glass is made of Sapphire Crystal which is very scratch-resistant. Most expensive Swiss watches use this.
- Thick leather straps that have a nice little T-logo on the clasp.

(Image taken from http://www.angelfire.com/theforce/timeline0/letissot.html


----------



## strongmace

I have a six (I think) year old PRS200 and it is very solid. The bracelet is nice and heavy and you definitely know you have a watch on your wrist. I've never had any complaints. It is running just as well now as when I first bought it. No scratches on the glass either thanks to the sapphire crystal, although I did manage to nick the bracelet a couple times. 

In fact, I just purchased my second Tissot, a Le Locle and it arrived last week. It is my first automatic and so far I absolutely love it. 

I cannot compare the Tissots to anything more expensive, since they are the best of what I have. I think they are awesome though.


----------



## Torrid

I had a Seastar 1000 for a while and I didn't have the best luck. The crown broke and since I work around magnets, I kept magnetizing it. I noticed with the display back that the movement had almost no antimag capabilities. If it had higher antimag properties, I'd probably still have it on my wrist today.


----------



## leewmeister

Tissots are generally high quality watches. They offer quite a lot for the money: Swiss ETA movement, solid cases and bracelets, sapphire crystals, and a 150 year history. Fit and finish is superb on all the ones I've handled. They have been owned by the Swatch group for several years as are Omega, Hamilton, Blancpain and quite a few other well known brands.

I have three Tissots, all of them automatics. No problems with any of them so far. Of course, folks do encounter problems from time to time as did Torrid. Past history on this forum shows the T-Touch to be the most problem prone model.

Tissot is a solid brand with a reputation to match. Their watches are good buys.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

I think that generally speaking Tissot offer a lot of watch for the money. I'm very pleased with my Le Locle, though I've only owned it for a little over two months.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

Tissot builds decent watches for the price. But you are correct. At the price point, there are a few shortcomings (e.g., bracelets aren't as strong as other, more expensive brands and movements aren't decorated). But, at that price point, they are all forgivable.


----------



## mikkolopez

i had a Seastar 1000 before but had passed it on to my brother. The time i had it, no problem so far then


----------



## thecrazydiver

i owned a seastar 1000 for about 2 days.. i had an issue with the caseback screws.. but the ebay seller is correcting the issue for my by replacing the watch with a new one.. but i have to admit.. the seastar is amazing.. i have the blue dial on ss bracelet... even though i had this issue with my first tissot, this doesn't make me not like the brand.. occasionally you will get a watch with an issue.. i would do research before you buy, and let us know what you decide on..


----------



## stissot

I think the quality is very good for the price. The fit and finish of my PRC100 is amazing for paying less than $300. The bracelet is very nice. You get solid end links and the bracelet flows smoothly over the fingers during examination. 

Obviously the sapphire crystal is a plus. 

My only issue with the PRC 100 is the clasp. It feels and operates like a cheap clasp. 

If I had to score it based on my expectations I would give it a 95/100.


----------



## renderw

Dont buy a T touch!! 

Moisture issues! 

sent in twice in 1 year
both times I was riding a bike! 

if you sweat! the watch is dead!

my two cents..

see my post

Will


----------



## Eeeb

renderw said:


> Dont buy a T touch!!
> Moisture issues!
> 
> sent in twice in 1 year
> both times I was riding a bike!
> if you sweat! the watch is dead!


T-Touches are water resistant to 30 meters. I find it hard to believe sweating while riding a bike could overcome that ... :-s


----------



## Guest

IMHO, many Tissots are overpriced, esp. the T-Touch (and correspondingly, the Hamilton). I don't know of another modern day watch with WR less than 50m, but the T-Touch is one. 

If one has access to the manual for a Japanese watch (e.g. Casio), 50m WR does not mean one can dive or even swim with the watch in a pool.

50m WR is only adequate for intermitten contact with water (e.g. hand-washing, drizzle).

30m? Yup, I believe excessive sweat (esp if it goes to the temp/pressure sensors can kill the watch.

Its hard to believe something marketed as a tough adventure/sports watch (why else have an altimeter?) is more fragile than a dress piece.

Sapphire crystals? You can find that in sub $200 watches nowadays.

Some of the mechanical line are nicely finished and sport higher end movements not commonly found in that price bracket, like the ETA 289* family.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

Some Speedmaster Pros are only good to 30 m.


----------



## strongmace

sweat shouldnt be getting into a watch if it is resistant to 30m

...


----------



## Guest

Sgian Dubh said:


> Some Speedmaster Pros are only good to 30 m.


You mean the newer ones that are replicates of the original moon watch? That's a faithful reproduction of a 1960s design for a mechanical watch. Can't really call it a modern quartz can we?


----------



## Guest

strongmace said:


> sweat shouldnt be getting into a watch if it is resistant to 30m
> 
> ...


Well, something did kill his watch twice out bicycling...

The T-Touch is cool and all to try out but I think one is better off with a Casio Pathfinder or Timex Expedition with thermometer and compass.


----------



## Sgian Dubh

vandice said:


> You mean the newer ones that are replicates of the original moon watch? That's a faithful reproduction of a 1960s design for a mechanical watch. Can't really call it a modern quartz can we?


True enough, but your original quote read, "I don't know of another modern day watch with WR less than 50m, but the T-Touch is one." You didn't mention anything about quartz.

The Speedie Pro might be a reproduction, but it uses an entirely different movement from that in the '60s. In some regards, it is, indeed, a modern watch. Furthermore, its 30-m water resistance does just fine. There are guys over on the Omega forum who have dipped their's in water while rafting and the watch holds up just fine. I wouldn't do that with mine, but the point being is that 30-m is limited, but it should be fine handling sweat, rain and splashes.


----------



## Guest

Sgian Dubh said:


> True enough, but your original quote read, "I don't know of another modern day watch with WR less than 50m, but the T-Touch is one." You didn't mention anything about quartz.
> 
> The Speedie Pro might be a reproduction, but it uses an entirely different movement from that in the '60s. In some regards, it is, indeed, a modern watch. Furthermore, its 30-m water resistance does just fine. There are guys over on the Omega forum who have dipped their's in water while rafting and the watch holds up just fine. I wouldn't do that with mine, but the point being is that 30-m is limited, but it should be fine handling sweat, rain and splashes.


Fair enough, though I still think that Speedmaster is not a modern design. Omega wanted the watch to look and feel as original as possible but ran out of old movements I guess. Then again, I won't be surprised if your Speedmaster works in the pool/sauna etc. Its after all, an expensive watch that's a proven design! Been to space and back. That should tell you something about its sealing capabilities and ability to handle pressure differences. Underrated WR?

Perhaps Omega's definition of WR is different from the Japs.

Or perhaps (given multiple ownership reports of the T-Touch's disaffinity with water), Tissot should just say the watch is water-phobic instead of 30m resistant. But I guess that makes the T-Touch moot as the adventure/sports watch it is marketed as.


----------



## Van Damage

vandice said:


> Fair enough, though I still think that Speedmaster is not a modern design. Omega wanted the watch to look and feel as original as possible but ran out of old movements I guess. Then again, I won't be surprised if your Speedmaster works in the pool/sauna etc. Its after all, an expensive watch that's a proven design! Been to space and back. That should tell you something about its sealing capabilities and ability to handle pressure differences. Underrated WR?
> 
> Perhaps Omega's definition of WR is different from the Japs.
> 
> Or perhaps (given multiple ownership reports of the T-Touch's disaffinity with water), Tissot should just say the watch is water-phobic instead of 30m resistant. But I guess that makes the T-Touch moot as the adventure/sports watch it is marketed as.


Hi vandice,

Sorry to hear about your bad experiences with the T-Touch. I agree with you, that a watch marketed as "sports" with a WR of 30M is ridiculous! Personally, I would only buy a T-Touch if it had a WR of 100M or higher.

In my opinion, the Tissot T-Touch is an exception to the rule. Tissot watches in general are made to a very high standard. I don't think it's fair to judge a watch company on one model they've made.


----------



## Guest

Nono, I didn't say Tissot's quality is bad. Just to stay away from T-Touch.

Quote from my post above:

"_Some of the mechanical line are nicely finished and sport higher end movements not commonly found in that price bracket, like the ETA 289* family._"


----------



## Sgian Dubh

I don't own a T-Touch, so I can't comment on its quality. I do know that I've seen a number of complaints posted about the watch. Likewise, I've seen many that praise the watch.

It is a new design and obviously has some bugs. Perhaps it wasn't quite ready for prime time.


----------



## prcreque

Can't speak for any other model, but PLEASE DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT BUY A T TOUCH. My T Touch is just over 3 years old. Died within the first year and had to be sent back for repairs. Died again at about 30 months - latest estimate is $212 to repair it. Called service center, wrote Emails, and no one seems to feel that the cost is NOT justified. I am disappointed that the life expectancy of a T Touch is so POOR.



2taall said:


> How does Tissot do in quality? Do the watches feel solid and hold up well? How are the bracelets? Any complaints about Tissot?
> 
> I know they won't be perfect for a 300-500 dollar watch, but I do definitely want something with quality to it.


----------



## Frenchymanny

I have a PRC200 for about a week, love it!

Fit and finish excellent, the brace is great, gave me the urge of another one...

Manny


----------



## Waterallaround

I have had my T-touch in and around water for over a year. I swim, snorkel, and waterski with it. No problems.


----------



## booboobear

Likewise, my PRC200 is a great watch. I've had it about a year, and I'm very pleased with its accuracy. But more importantly, it is such a beautiful specimen . . . . the dial (speaking of the silver) is simply one of the best I've seen at the $250-$500 price point. Highly recommended!


----------



## Riker

I picked up a black on black (leather & dial) PRC200 as an around the house watch just a few short weeks ago & am very happy with it. Stacked up against my other watches as in my signature it looks just as good, feels just as solid & it keeps accurate time pretty darn well. The sapphire crystal is a fine quality. It is so point clear it is awesome. 

For it's look & feel it plays with watches in a higher price backet than it's price says it should ;-)


----------



## secondscount

I also have a Tissot T-Touch for over one year now and have had no problems. I wear it almost everyday including during workouts, in the shower and when I work around the house. The black rubber strap is showing wear but that is normal. No other problems. :-!


Waterallaround said:


> I have had my T-touch in and around water for over a year. I swim, snorkel, and waterski with it. No problems.


----------



## I Like Watches

I think that the Tissot watches are definately worth the price that you pay. PLUS... they're made by Swatch Group, the same company that makes Omega watches.


----------



## Hctr154

Tissot offers good quality and a reasonable price. They are not in the same league with Omega, Rolex or Breitling. Regardless, I am happy with mine.


----------



## lapereau

You can find a good deal sometimes on Tissot, I owned a Titanium T-Touch that I bought in a store in UAE for less than US$500 (T33.7.588.41).

About the durability? Well eventhough I saw a lot of complaints in this forum regarding the T-Touch, mine still working fine after ± 2 years, no complaints, I use it almost 100% of time. I use it for swimming, jogging, no problem...:-!


----------



## Torrid

I keep looking at the Seastar 1000 as I used to have one. I just wish they'd make a little bit smaller diver with a solid back with the 2824 as well, I'd buy one.


----------



## raphael_bernard

I have a T Touch since 2002, push button was down after 2 years, I had them repaired for 200euro (not cheap) and they are broken again 4 years after. T TOUCH is definitively not a quality watche. In addition, I tried to contact TISSOT about it, they never answered me. No, definitively TISSOT claim to make quality watches, which are high priced, but their are indeed of poor quality and the service is inexistant.... it's all about marketing.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

raphael_bernard said:


> I have a T Touch since 2002, push button was down after 2 years, I had them repaired for 200euro (not cheap) and they are broken again 4 years after. T TOUCH is definitively not a quality watche. In addition, I tried to contact TISSOT about it, they never answered me. No, definitively TISSOT claim to make quality watches, which are high priced, but their are indeed of poor quality and the service is inexistant.... it's all about marketing.


Sorry to hear you had a bad experience there, but Tissot do make quality watches, and they are not high priced...........just take a look at Omega, TAG etc etc........same grade materials, very similar movements but often double the price, and more!!

Now *that* is marketing!! ;-)

Although you had problems with your watch, there would have been untold no's who had absolutely no problems at all with their watch........you just don't get to hear about that, just the odd grumble someone has about their faulty watch!!

I can't comment on customer service as not had to use it, but I'm sure our own Sean Piper will be able to say something on that?!!


----------



## seanpiper

What sets Tissot apart from many Swiss brands is that we are able to offer high quality, durable pieces made from top grade materials... at an affordable price. In Australia I always present the brand as an entry level Swiss luxury watch. It 'swhat you would upgrade to as your first "nice" watch.

Affordability is attained through economy of scale (high volume of sales keeps costs down). You'll also notice that we use certain movements (ETA G10 for example) extensively through many models. This allows lower cost of production by mass producing certain components.

Manufacturing, finishing and quality control is as good as any brand you'll buy. The return rate for Tissot (with manufacturing faults) is far less than that of both Omega and Tag Heuer. What stands out, especially on forums such as this where folks come to vent, is that 1% of massive global sales still translates into a lot of faulty components. Get a a dozen people in one place complaining about a particular watch, and things can seem a lot worse than they really are. In the big scheme of things though... 

Having said that, the original T Touch had some customer service issues, and some of the capabilites of the watch were lost in translation between Tissot, retailer and consumer. This led to a lot of buyers expecting WAY too much from a watch that was intended for bushwalking, hiking, orienteering, etc. T Touch Expert has solved most, if not all, of these issues.

In my opinion (biased as it may be) Tissot offers a high quality, durable collection made from the highest grade materials. When compared side by side with other brands, Tissot stands up VERY well in value for money. Not many other brands can offer what Tissot does for the price.

Of course you can spend much more money elsewhere, and you'll get a highly decorated movement and a "name" on the dial... but for reliability and style, Tissot is where I spend my money (even before I started working for the brand!)

Cheers,

Sean


----------



## BigJunior

The only negative reviews Ive heard are about the T-touch (as mentioned in other posts). But alot of people like them. Les Stroud wore a T-touch on the show Survivorman and said it's very good. He was all over the planet in some very harsh conditions. He was probably getting payed to say that. Or maybe he got lucky and got a good one.


----------



## MikeAB

I own a Tissot Le Locle and I couldn't be happier!! It is a solid watch. Even with the leather band it has some weight to it. One of the watches in my collection I do not even think of parting with.


----------



## Abra

You get what you pay for 

I have two Tissot's - a very fine Le Locle Automatic and an autoquartz PRC100. The build quality of the second is awful, scratches by itself and one can cut his fingers on the sharp edges of the back side metal engraving.


----------



## nyther

The Tissot T-Touch has a rating of 30 m. What does that mean? Definition: Suitable for everyday use. Splash/rain resistant. NOT suitable for swimming, snorkeling, diving, showering, water related work, and fishing. Will withstand rain and splashes of water. Tissot needs to define this in their instructions to prevent water damage to these watches. I have been lucky with my T-Touch, because I baby all my watches. I don't swim, shower, or sleep with any of my watches. I have owned many watches and have seen first hand what happens to a "water resistant" watch. I mean 30 m or less. Condensation in the watch case is the first sign and that leads to a slow death of a mechanical or quartz watch. This can cause: Leaking battery, corroded movements, erratic digital screens, permanent damage, etc..


----------



## Carl Steffens

I have had a Seastar 1000 for 5 or 6 years so far. It has been a really nice watch. No real problems with the watch. I am not totally thrilled about the bezel. It has some play in it, but not terrible. And, after setting the date, it is common to accidentally change the date while screwing the crown in. Lots of people complain about the crown on the Seastar. What I have found is, after setting the date, pull the crown all the way out and then push it in and screw it down. Anyway, long story short, it is well worth the $375 I paid for it new all those years ago. Would do it again in a heartbeat.


----------



## furryman

the quality of Tissot can only be described as poor. I bought a tissot and have had to take it back three times. Today marks the fourth time. The watch stops and every time the Swatch group have repaired it to 'the highest standard of tissot quality'. I can only assume from that statement that the standard is extremely low.
i would advise everyone to send a message to Tissot by buying other quality brands


----------



## benbjo

I have a Tissot LeLocle Chronometre which I am very happy with. Granted, I have only had it for a short while, but it looks and runs great. Would definitely go with Tissot again for a mid-price watch. In fact, I am looking at a Seastar 1000 at the moment.


----------



## RedVee

I'm very pleased with my PR100


----------



## CrystalBall

Tissot make very good quality watches for a fair price. You could easily spend 5x as much and get a watch which is not any better or perhaps not even as good. I have been buying them for almost 20 years and they have given 100% reliable service. My first Tissot (1996) has never missed a beat and received no attention apart from a battery change about every 3 years and the seals replaced in 2002. Tissot = a great choice.


----------



## williamtv

Newbie here!....I have a PRC200 Chronograph and it's absolutely beautiful! The leather strap was the only downfall. I have the white face with brown leather and the leather just crapped out on me. I called Tissot and they said I would have to purchase a new band/butterfly clasp. I opted to go with a Debeers calfskin w/croc emb. Looks awesome! Great swiss quartz movement for the $ though! I'm seriously considering a Vissodate soon!


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Like anything else, something which is a machine can go wrong, but generally Tissot quality is high. I only have one modern Tissot watch, a PRS515, which has been fine, but I have an extensive collection of vintage Tissots which are very solid and reliable and only need the usual maintenance and tlc that goes with owning vintage watches.

Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Imni

Now I don't have a new Tissot but a vintage one but the fact that the brand offers a lot of quality for small amount of money still stands.

Mine is a Tissot Navigator Automatic Chrono with the Lemania 1341. In my mind, the second best movement ever used by Tissot, second only to the Lemania 2310 that was used in the mid 40's. The 1341 or the 1340 which it's based on is the base movement for the Omega 1040, Lemania 1350 used in the Breguet XX, some Ebel's etc. It's a really quality movement that Tissot discontinued after a very short run because of production costs. However, I got my 1341 chrono for roughly 600$ which is a lot of movement for the money.


----------



## JohnnyMonkey

Imni said:


> Now I don't have a new Tissot but a vintage one but the fact that the brand offers a lot of quality for small amount of money still stands.
> 
> Mine is a Tissot Navigator Automatic Chrono with the Lemania 1341. In my mind, the second best movement ever used by Tissot, second only to the Lemania 2310 that was used in the mid 40's. The 1341 or the 1340 which it's based on is the base movement for the Omega 1040, Lemania 1350 used in the Breguet XX, some Ebel's etc. It's a really quality movement that Tissot discontinued after a very short run because of production costs. However, I got my 1341 chrono for roughly 600$ which is a lot of movement for the money.


What he said :thumbup:

The 1341 is a high quality movement, and in the case of the Tissot Navigator, a very nice watch too!!

These are mine.....


























Sent from my GT-N8010 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jaysmith

Tissot is one of the best, if not THE BEST, at that price point. It was my first foray into owning a modern Swiss watch and I got a V8 stainless steel model back in late 2013. Its been working perfectly since, no issue at all, apart from 3 or 4 battery changes since. I have a collection of other watches that are used on a daily basis; I work in the construction line and work sites can be hazardous, so on most days I'm with a cheaper watch. The Tissot is used, no doubt, about once or twice during the week (for meetings) and a lot during the weekend.

Later, I also realised that the V8 chrono looks very much like the Rolex Daytona steel model (a watch that is smaller in dial diameter but costs about 35-40 TIMES MORE). A friend who has the Daytona has asked me a few times "is that a Daytona you've got?"

So whoever doubts Tissots quality, I think you may have just got a "lemon" (no offence intended). Tissot makes hundreds of thousands of watches a year and there's bound to be a few lemons that slip past the QC lines. But at that price, its not an issue. Only thing is if "you" were the one who got landed with the "lemon", you'd feel bad. And to that, I feel Tissot Group should quickly rectify or replace the faulty watches to maintain the public's trust in the brand.

Go get it, whichever model you are looking at !


----------



## Snor

After i saw this thread i just had to sign up to share my opinion. Tissot is what got me into this bloody mess that is called watch collecting (i have been lurking here ever since, thank you for the entertainment!). Around a year ago i bought the Tissot classic dream (SS, silver numerals). It's probably their cheapest model but it feels very solid and has a beautiful finish for a watch that isn't even worth 200 dollars. The price quality aspect plus the classic designs of Tissot is what makes me advice anyone to try it out


----------



## johntg

I can't think of a Swiss made watch in Tissot's price range that has better quality. That being said, many would argue that the Seiko SARB series has better quality for the same price. But then again, it doesn't have the Swiss cachet.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/seiko-sarb-065-vs-tissot-visodate-546762.html


----------

